# Allow Decrease in Grid Guide time span



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Provide an option for the current Grid Guide view of:

[media]http://icdn3.digitaltrends.com/image/grid_guide4-1280x720.png[/media]

to look like the old style that has just a 1 1/2 hour view such as:

[media]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gqIX-GgkfL0/Tut5jfC2I2I/AAAAAAAASEs/274NOCJnnHU/s800/P1010410.JPG[/media]

for easier viewing for old eyes.

Can I get a Amen!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought the same thing for a couple weeks after switching to the HDUI. Then I got used to the new font. When I helped someone fix an old TiVo with the old guide, my first thought was "what is this awful mess?"

It's really not any smaller. It's just not a standard def interface stretched wide.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah did you recently switch? I had a WMC dvr setup for a few years and going back to the Tivo guide required some adjustment on my part. I was just so used to the WMC way.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

heifer624 said:


> Provide an option for the current Grid Guide view of:
> 
> [media]http://icdn3.digitaltrends.com/image/grid_guide4-1280x720.png[/media]
> 
> ...


can't you just switch to the other guide and use that?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

i don't particularly like that one


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I have the opposite request. I'd like to see more than just the 2.25 currently displayed in the HDUI gridview. Like ALL of primetime. Add an extra hour. 

It would be nice if one could specify the number of hours to display, within reason on a 1920x1080 or 1280x720 display. And an adjustable font size.

This would be considered an accessibility option. ADA compliance, etc?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree, justen_m. My suggestion for people who want less time is to move your furniture closer to your TV. Most people sit too far from their TV to properly see a full 1080i resolution, and often too far to fully see a 720p resolution.


----------

